# sub box for MKIV Jetta



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking for a stealth/custom sub box for a MKIV Jetta. Anybody know of any other than JL(not looking to spend 700 bucks) and MTX(just think its plain ugly)? I have a 10" MTX thats about 5" deep that I would like to use but I would buy a new sub if I had to. Any input would help. Thanks.


----------



## SpyderTB (May 4, 2008)

*Re: sub box for MKIV Jetta (KellerMKIV GLI)*

http://www.crutchfield.com/g_5....html


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: sub box for MKIV Jetta (SpyderTB)*

I think the only ones Crutchfield offers are the ones I don't want. JL Audio and MTX, unless you know different.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

have one custom built or build it yourself. i made a fiberglass box with a mdf front that fits in the driverside cubby behind the taillight.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: sub box for MKIV Jetta (KellerMKIV GLI)*

I build boxes. What are you looking for? What model MTX? What amp? I can do corner enclosures, spare tire replacements (100% stealth), false floors, or rear deck enclosures.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

have someone build you one. Jl makes the best quality at x the price. Im sure pat could get you one cheaper aht I could make one.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: sub box for MKIV Jetta (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

I've got an older MTX Thunder 8000 10" 4 ohm single voice coil. Depth is about 5". Right now I'm pushing it with an US Acoustics amp bridged at about 200 watts. I know its probably underpowered but I plan on buying another Pioneer amp to match the one I have running my components. It's rated at 380 watts bridged would should match my sub well(it's rated at 400 watts RMS).


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

I think I remember reading in some of your other post that you own/run a shop? If so whats your opinion of this; my local shop told me that it would be cheaper for me to buy the JL Audio Stealthbox for $700 bucks than they could build a custom box using the sub I already have. Keep in mind I told them I wasn't looking for anything to crazy. Just something other than a square box sitting in my trunk. What do you think? Pat chime in as well if you would.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

I build boxes for way less than 700, even fibergass..... Shop probably just didn't want the hassle or had other stuff going on.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

That was kind of what I was thinking. I like the idea of the JL but I can't be spending 700 bucks. What would you charge? My parameters would be that I would like to keep my spare if possible, I'm not all that interested in the having fiberglass visible, I would like to keep as stock looking as possible. I am pretty much open to anything else. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

let me take a look at the mk5 trunk again later tonight and I'll get back to you


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

I have a MKIV if it matters.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

Oh hah well that's different







I thought 2005's were all mk5's, must be one of those half year deals.
I much prefer doing spare tire replacement enclosures because I can fit all the audio gear in the tire well, throw the stock carpet on top, and it be 100% stealth, but I can do a corner loaded enclosure for ya, no problem. I just wanted to get another look at the mk4 trunk as it's been a while.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Yeah I would just be a little hesitant on ditching my spare. Now granted I've never had to use a spare in my 15 years of driving but as soon as I do I'm sure I would be like 2 hours away, with my wife and kids, in the middle of a downpour. Of course I guess I could always just throw the spare in the trunk when I'm going farther away. What are your prices on both please.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Pat just wondered if you came up with anything yet.


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

Maybe this will spark your interest...
My Jetta trunk with a JL 8w7 in a 2 cu ft ported fiberglass box and a JL 500/5 amp. It raised the floor only 3" from stock and the factory cover fits over the whole thing without effecting sub output or causing the amp to overheat.


----------

